# My Vet...



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

My vet said I had the NICEST SHEPHERDS he has ever known!!









I brought Chaos to the vet yesterday for his neutering. This is only the 3rd time I've had him in there; the first two were for his shots and an eye evaluation. He waltzed in with me, gave the nurse a kiss on the hand and flopped down; no worries for him!

Misha has been in *alot* for her elbows (surgeries on them and we found she is allergic to the dissolvable stitches). All the times she has been poked and prodded, she has never growled, bared her teeth or been anything other than docile and nice.

Each time they have gone in, they have behaved beautifully - the nurses LOVE them; and now the Doctor loves them. I am very proud of my fur-babies!


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

The pain specialist I see, takes great delight in telling every student on my guys cases how poorly trained my labs are .... They are very friendly, let you do whatever is needed, but are VERY boisterous. In fact, last time they were seen the vet and I made a wager. If I can get Sam walking to heel before he's seen in July then the vet will get his obese cat to lose 1kg. 

I have to say his cat has nothing to fear! I can't figure if Sam is very bright and just very easily distracted or if when he was hit (he came to me from a shelter with a luxated hip, likely from being hit by a car) his brain cells were scrambled! He is great in the house but as soon as we go out he is sniffing the air, looking at flowers, trying to chase squirrels etc!!

Want to train a Lab??


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a lovely thing for your vet to say. And kudos to you for having such wonderful examples of the breed.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!! Good dogs and a great owner!


----------

